# Grande & Chagrin Rivers



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Just Curious if anybody has seen Indian Point or Mason's Landing Parks on the Rio Grand since the Valentine's Day weekend. Also curious about some of Chagrin River's parks....Borac's Landing, Chagrin River Park and Gilson Park. Are any of these fishable at this point?


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you are familiar with Indian point.......the fast moving water off Seeley Road before you get to the park is open. I have been walking the dog there daily lately and seen 5-6 trucks parked there on Seeley. ???????? if they are doing any good...........Paine Creek is pretty tight yet all the way to I-90. Mason's Landing has some open water too but it is somewhat tough to get to......plenty of shelf ice.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Igmire, thanks for the comeback. I'm interested in the area around the junction of Paine's Creek and the Grand. The general area on Seeley where you can park your car right next to the stream. Is that area unfrozen? You mention the fast moving water off Seeley before you get to the park.......I'm not sure which side of the park you mean, but I'd imagine the Mason's Landing side of the park is the faster moving water.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

The area you are talking about is where I am talking about. You make the turn off Vrooman to Seeley. After the first bend, its about less than 100-200 yards from there on the left. Most guys park on the right side of the road. The Grand will be on the left. Indian Pointe park is farther down the road on the left. It is upstream from Mason's landing. I just walked the dog there at Mason's tonight. Ice is jamming up and it is getting dirty and rising. Where Paine and the Grand come together is starting to open up better. I really didn't get that good of a look as it was getting dark. I talked with a guy Sunday who was there and said he caught 1 but nothing else. Hope this info helps.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

not a great spot but keep telling everyone online anyway!! Sure they will be in there in droves from PA when it thaws and next fall. BTW again its a bad hole anyway


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Fredg, I can see Pennsylvanians coming in droves based on 1 post that I make. U are an idiot.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I feel the love!

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You folks are awesome! Could you tell me in the Ohio Gazeteer what page thats on? Do you have any GPS coordinates?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Tuna said:


> Fredg, I can see Pennsylvanians coming in droves based on 1 post that I make. U are an idiot.


Sorry Tuna I was Kidding I know my sarcasm does not seem soclear on these sites with only the typed word. I did not want to offend just joking because everytime someone mentions a spot we all know about already everyone goes nuts


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

this thread should be locked now...got to be a clown to go into specifics on a public forum like this..when will they learn? Oh ya when they go to that spot and there is 20 dudes there catching fish in your spot LMAO


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> this thread should be locked now...got to be a clown to go into specifics on a public forum like this..when will they learn? Oh ya when they go to that spot and there is 20 dudes there catching fish in your spot LMAO


..lol..................................................


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Open up the rivers so we can stop typing! Rain Dance anyone?


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Fishin216, 007, U must be even bigger idiots, that think you own the river. IT WAS A BAD HOLE TO BEGIN WITH, REMEMBER?
You vastly over estimate the drawing power of this website. If anything I've kept 20 people away by letting them know about the muddy water which is still rising. Of course if I found another stream I'd probably run into a better class of people. Go ahead lock the fokker.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


>


ROL ..LOL.... wow .! Nice gif!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


>


I just had too!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ya, I laugh every time I see this Gif. It makes me smile!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The Tuna said:


> Fishin216, 007, U must be even bigger idiots, that think you own the river. IT WAS A BAD HOLE TO BEGIN WITH, REMEMBER?
> You vastly over estimate the drawing power of this website. If anything I've kept 20 people away by letting them know about the muddy water which is still rising. Of course if I found another stream I'd probably run into a better class of people. Go ahead lock the fokker.


Actually we all own the river smarty pants in Ohio the waters are held in public trust! The soil below the waters the land owner owns! Enjoy the fishing lil buddy! O and by the way I dont need to coordinates or a map I was making a joke! Wow!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


>


lol.........................................................................


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Tom is gonna be using this GIF on other posts in the future...LMAO!


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's move west one stream and discuss the ice conditions at 4 or 5 of my favorite holes.....Borac's Landing, the Soccer Field, Chagrin Park, Gilson Park and the baseball field. I've noticed that unlike El Rio Grande that the Chagrin water level is currently dropping, can anyone elaborate on the ice conditions in these places without getting anal?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Tuna said:


> Let's move west one stream and discuss the ice conditions at 4 or 5 of my favorite holes.....Borac's Landing, the Soccer Field, Chagrin Park, Gilson Park and the baseball field. I've noticed that unlike El Rio Grande that the Chagrin water level is currently dropping, can anyone elaborate on the ice conditions in these places without getting anal?


At least these are spots EVERYONE knows about and are still all iced up but a few of my secret ones are open soon


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I just came back from the Chagrin. I was armed with my DSLR camera. Lower stretches are locked up solid. Mid sections have a few 5' wide seams open for a few yards. Lots of shelf ice still around in the mid sections. Not safe to walk on. I didn't make it to the upper reaches in the time I had.

I dunno if the warm weather in the next few days is enough to really open the mid and upper stretches enough. All ya can do this time of year is keep your fingers crossed, go out, and do some leg work. I would suspect each day that goes by, the better the river conditions will be. 

Remember melting ice means more flow. The open water I seen was moving pretty good. 

-KSU


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I just came back from the Chagrin. I was armed with my DSLR camera. Lower stretches are locked up solid. Mid sections have a few 5' wide seams open for a few yards. Lots of shelf ice still around in the mid sections. Not safe to walk on. I didn't make it to the upper reaches in the time I had.
> 
> I dunno if the warm weather in the next few days is enough to really open the mid and upper stretches enough. All ya can do this time of year is keep your fingers crossed, go out, and do some leg work. I would suspect each day that goes by, the better the river conditions will be.
> 
> ...


Hey could you put a live feed out on the river so we can see up the second ice condtions and ice flows!..lol... rol ..


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> Hey could you put a live feed out on the river so we can see up the second ice condtions and ice flows!..lol... rol ..


 Just got off the phone with my buddy at NASA he's working out the glitches on the software for the real time sattellite river images.Should have every thing up and running soon. 
ironfish


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ironfish said:


> Just got off the phone with my buddy at NASA he's working out the glitches on the software for the real time sattellite river images.Should have every thing up and running soon.
> ironfish


awesome make sure he has resolution of 1 foot! I dont want to be too picky!


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I was out there last night when i had an 2 hours to kill between two meetings I was in Chagrin Park there was open water and it was not moving as fast as I would have thought. No one around though....My professional opinion is that it will be several days before its ready to go.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you WiseEyes. This website is serving its purpose, keeping remote fishermen informed of conditions, despite the efforts of 007, ironfish, Fredg, KSU and Fishin216 to act like total fokken juveniles.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

> I just came back from the Chagrin. I was armed with my DSLR camera. Lower stretches are locked up solid. Mid sections have a few 5' wide seams open for a few yards. Lots of shelf ice still around in the mid sections. Not safe to walk on. I didn't make it to the upper reaches in the time I had.
> 
> I dunno if the warm weather in the next few days is enough to really open the mid and upper stretches enough. All ya can do this time of year is keep your fingers crossed, go out, and do some leg work. I would suspect each day that goes by, the better the river conditions will be.
> 
> ...


Tuna I am not sure how I was acting juvenile? My animated GIF is an inside joke of which you wouldn't understand, and my post quoted above is fact. I try and help where I can, and insert humor in posts that are circling the drain in hopes of saving them from being locked. My apologies for not meeting your standards.

For anyone else that is interested in what is fishable this weekend, it is this time of season where some spots that may be open now, might not be open tomorrow due to upstream ice that has broken free and lodged downstream over the once open spots. As the warm days continue, the shelf ice will continue to be less and less.

-KSU


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The Tuna said:


> Thank you WiseEyes. This website is serving its purpose, keeping remote fishermen informed of conditions, despite the efforts of 007, ironfish, Fredg, KSU and Fishin216 to act like total fokken juveniles.


Thanks!..lol...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I think you need to re-read the TOS rules Tuna, That was your last post!!!
As for some of you, the stirring the pot needs to stop or you can join him.... This forum is getting out of hand with snipers....
This thread has ran its course........


----------

